# Recent Cockatiel Rescues



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Evening everyone !
I just have to share this, its been eating away at me.

Well, we rescued three cockatiels from a home yesterday morning.

And the cages the birds were in... oh my.. 
*Hamster travel cages.* 
One cage had an male tiel, the other had two cockatiels in it.
They have been living like this for six months..

When we got the call to pick them up we were told they have cages in perfect condition. So when we got there my jaw* dropped.* I was not expecting to see what I did. 

I asked if those were their cages and the man agree'd. He clearly did not understand why I was so shocked - it was... allot to sink in.
Mostly how their cages sat perfectly on a high counter, stacked away like a box of cookies.


The birds are very obese, the male and female both have a horrid case of bumblefoot.
Rico- The lone male not so much - since he had the chance of coming out of his cage often.

I guess im starting this thread in frusteration.
We only managed to get a photo of the single male before transfering them all into REAL bird cages.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It just makes me sad that there are still other people out there who put their birds in cages like these and think it is okay. The poor birds quality of life just becomes cruelfully unfair.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> It just makes me sad that there are still other people out there who put their birds in cages like these and think it is okay. The poor birds quality of life just becomes cruelfully unfair.


I agree, its just so upsetting... I am just.. speechless. Rico, compared to the other two had it 'better'. 

The male and female tiel in the other cage had NO room to move. 
And unlike Rico, they never got outside playtime.

I've never seen birds kept in such a small cage in my whole life.. its so upsetting..


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

That's awful...and I thought Sultan had it bad by living in a budgie cage for a yr....lol.. Glad they are in a better home now!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ugh that is just horrible! Even if I knew nothing about birds at all, I would still know that that is not okay housing!!!! Im just glad these guys now get a chance to live the rest of their lives in better living conditions!!!


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

I couldn't look at that picture for long, just thinking how miserable and unnatural a life those birds had been living....  well done for rescuing them! There should be more checks when it comes to pet owners, so not just anyone can own pets- as this is the result. I hope in the future with more money/space I could rescue on a small scale. A big well done and thank you for the work you do.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Exactly, what angers me is the man clearly has knowledge about how he should keep birds - He has a extra large flight cage for his finchs, yet shelved away the cockatiels.

We will not get the city involved - solong he goes forth with surrendering all birds in his care.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Go get'em Simbah!!!!!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo was kept in very similar conditions in her previous home. When she was rescued, she couldn't perch because the muscles in her legs had never developed properly. it's so sad that people think this is okay.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Roo was kept in very similar conditions in her previous home. When she was rescued, she couldn't perch because the muscles in her legs had never developed properly. it's so sad that people think this is okay.


Thats exactly whats wrong with the pair, They cannot perch at all. 

Luckily Rico has managed to push himself to get a hang of it. 
Its upsetting to see two beautiful birds tumble and collapse off a perch, I cant get the sight out of my head 

But I promise you, We will not stop until* all *birds are removed from the home.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

WOW that is appalling !! Even if i was a hamster that would still be too small for me . Glad you took them in and they can live a decent life


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Well done you Simbah. I congratulate you for giving these birds a loving home.Hope all the cockatiels improve their health and feet very quickly.Lots of love for all of you from Brazil X x


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

By the way,I totally agree with REXIESMUM X x


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so depressing! Those poor birds! Thank you for doing what you do


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I can't even look at the picture. How wonderful that these beautiful birds can now look forward to happy, healthy, loving lives.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Simbah said:


> Thats exactly whats wrong with the pair, They cannot perch at all.


It may take them a while to get the kind of muscle tone they need to perch. Start with the perches low, and pad the bottom of the cage in case they fall. Also make sure they are able to eat from their dishes -- this was a big issue for Roo, because she couldn't figure out how to perch on the edge and reach into it to eat. When I first adopted her, I had to feed her on the bottom of the cage. Hopefully in time they will regain mobility. Just give them lots of support for now.


----------



## Rzst (Apr 23, 2012)

First of all what the *#$% is wrong with someone to think this is ok I want to put him in a box so he can't move and see how he feels that being said I'd love to start a rescue or at least be able to be available for any bird in need I have ample room and only 5 birds now how did you get into it? And how do u find birds in help? I'd thought about putting an ad in Craigslist just offering a home to unwanted birds any ideas?


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rzst said:


> First of all what the *#$% is wrong with someone to think this is ok I want to put him in a box so he can't move and see how he feels that being said I'd love to start a rescue or at least be able to be available for any bird in need I have ample room and only 5 birds now how did you get into it? And how do u find birds in help? I'd thought about putting an ad in Craigslist just offering a home to unwanted birds any ideas?


Someone may have more advice, but I've learned over the years, that the rescues come to you. When you have birds, talk about birds, and surround yourself with bird people, then you will run across a tiel in need. Just the other day, I was at work and a couple heard me talk about birds, and they asked me if I wanted theirs. She said that her husband was having breathing problems and they weren't sure if it was the bird or the house. I told them ways they could possibly keep the bird. They seemed like wonderful owners and attached to the bird. But if all else failed, I could take their bird for them. I also have four rescues of my own in my flock. Birds that have come to me through different means. So no worries, you will be given a chance to rescue. =)


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Simbah, I still can't say thanks for what you are doing for those poor birds. Its always nice to hear of ppl with good hearts and want to make a birds life better.

Yes I agree with Cyren, the rescues have a way of finding us. I rescued Sultan from someone I know. They had her in a budgie cage for almost 1 yr and fed her saltine crackers because they ran out of seed....She lived for a little while longer...she would have lived much longer had I been smart and followed my gut to take her to the vet when I first got her out of that situation. I still beat myself up over that . I now have Harely who is also a rescue..found him when I was looking for another cage to replace Sultan's (it was used and old and has rust spots all over it.)


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so glad you were able to get those birds out of that home. How sad and depressing but at least they have a chance at a good life now. Thanks Simbah for helping them.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Simbah you are doing a wonderful thing getting those birds out of those terrible conditions,that's horrible those birds had to live in conditions like that.I never do understand why people would allow birds to live like that.At least now they have a better home and a chance to live their normal life and be happy and get a good diet.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

It makes me so sad to hear and see stories like this. It just breaks my heart to think of such loving creatures being treated like that. I don't understand why people do these kinds of things to animals. They would hate it if this was done to them. I think its great that you guys rescue or want to get into rescueing birds. I would love to try that once i'm out of school and have the means. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Some of my budgies came to me with splayed legs so bad they could not perch yet. What I found to help you can buy at WalMart. It's shelf liner but not the kind that has the peel and stick on the back side. It's more like plastic and has bumpy type grooves made into it. You can cut it to size too easily. 

I lined the bottom of the budgie's cages with it and they could easily walk without their feet getting stuck in the grate of the cage and it made their legs stronger walking up straight. Plus you can just wipe it down easily too. I've done this with three birds and it taught them to walk up straight and they can now perch normally too. 

Thank you for helping these poor souls.


----------



## Rzst (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks and I'm sorry to hear about ur loss but will also take the lesson learned and will be sure to go to the vet first thing when I get the opportunity to rescue a bird I really appreciate that there are people like you guys out there


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

That sight was so disgusting. I can imagine the screaming in that house from the birds in those inhumane conditions. Thank God you are a rescuer of these birds who can't speak for themselves.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry everybody I just didnt find the time to get on the computer, lifes been busy.

Thank you Thank you for the support everybody, these babys deserve the best.

Please remember to keep the three in your hearts and prayers. 
All three of the babys have big health issues to fight off, for now all we can do is pray that they will pull through with the treatment.

Thank you for the support once again, it means a whole lot !


----------



## PearlB (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats beyond cruel


----------



## Stephspets (Apr 16, 2012)

Poor things. I feel so sad thinking of the situation they were in. Its a good thing you have them now. Sometimes people just don't think they are doing anything wrong, hopefully they don't get anymore birds. Im sure they will be much happier now. You did a great thing rescuing them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Carla, I deleted your post. This forum is not for soliciting a person to fund the vet bills and placing birds. Please contact Simbah by PM (private message, click on his user name to do this)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh.







I hope (and prey) they make a full recovery, good thoughts coming their way.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just some thoughts and questions. In looking at the pix of the bird in the carrier it looks like it is a brand new carrier. There is not a speck of dirt on it, nor has a lived in look. How long was this bird supposedly lived in this carrier?


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

srtiels said:


> Just some thoughts and questions. In looking at the pix of the bird in the carrier it looks like it is a brand new carrier. There is not a speck of dirt on it, nor has a lived in look. How long was this bird supposedly lived in this carrier?


Ah yes, ill explain to the best I can. On the phone the gentlemen finally agree'd *to surrender the birds after many days of negotiating. We were given wrong adresses, phone numbers and meeting spots. On the phone he said that the cages were in 'ok' condition and that we would not need to bring our own. When we arrived the cages were caked with a inch of fieces and the dishes were also. Immedialty I called a voulenteer to bring two cages. He knew the chances were high to get in serious trouble with the city since this was is not his first offence(Dog & Cock fighting)
He dashed over to*their basement bringing back two new identical cages to 'pretty things up'. By the time his wife signed all the papers we moved them into the newer clean same model cage. I cant say more bylaw, since the trial is still going on, but I hope I answered your question!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, thank you for getting involved. I've lurked this post but decided to reply this time after reading the last one.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I cant say more by law, since the trial is still going on, but I hope I answered your question!*
--------------------------------
If there is charges and a trial, then there would be newspaper notices and coverage. Do you have links to these so that we can read them?

So, from what I am reading, he never contacted you, it was the other way around to get these birds?

The beginning of the thread is misleading because it appears that many of the readers on the forum formed the wrong assumption/opinion that the cage you posted was what these birds lived in. I am glad you are clarifying this


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, but since the court is dealing directly with him and not us, legally we cant bring it to the public.
Not all animal abuse charges go noticed and published, and this is one of them. We've had similar cases, such as a nanday conure who was extremly neglected a while ago.
As a rescue, We can just provide the evidence. He was banned for owning animals for a year, hopefully they stregthen the penalty.

As for the caging, Rico (we are told) was out of his cage allot. Which is why he has all his plumage, and is in overall better shape then the other two. We cant show photos of the other two since they are the main proof of neglect and abuse in the case.
The cages they lived in are exactly that in the photo, but swapped into new ones at our arrival. So the readers were assuming right, as sad as it may be.

EDIT:
Added a link to Nina's story;


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, I also noticed the carrier looks imacculate (sp)...and any photos for evidence would be taken in the bird's original condition.

Also, the bird in question looks quite healthy and well taken care of and is perching without any apparent issues..if a bird lived in this condition his tail feathers would be broken and he would be visibly obese regardless of how limited the amount of time he spent in the carrier was..

How did the owners explain this?


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Nina's story is so sad and brought tears to my eyes. Most pics did not show up in my browser even though I right clicked and asked them to show.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

In the photograph it was Rico, the male who was out of his cage all day.*
Which is why he is in better condition. We believe Rico was caged in a bigger cage before, but moved into the smaller moments before we got there. He may of wanted to keep the large cage we dont know. We are positive the pair lived in the travel cages. Their health and feathers give it away. we also know since they would have no room to move at all if kept together in the cages. They would not be able to eat and drink with two in one cage. Dont you all worry we have it figured out- but since he said it, wrote it and agree'd to it when he surrendered them, thats what we are going to hold onto. Its working to our advantage also, so we are going to keep to his initial story. 

Aside from that-*Nina's story is heart wrenching, she was an angel and did not deserve to suffer all she did. Shes flying free now, feeling no pain or hurt. May god watch over her soul.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*We cant show photos of the other two since they are the main proof of neglect and abuse in the case.*
-------------------------------------------

Somehow I find this thread distasteful because you are posting possibly libelous comments in regards to someone that is not on the forum, or even aware that you are publicly talking about the situation with him and the birds. This person is unable to comment, defend, or dispute what is posted. We are only hearing one side of the story....which also make me skeptical of if we re getting unbiased information.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Added a link to Nina's story;*
------------------------

My apologies, but I deleted a link. Why, because it mentions fees, and allowing you to post links that lead to a solicitation of funds or fees set president (sp) to other that many come on with a phony sob story or whatever and sympathizing members to send money. I've seen this on other forums, and several of these people can be quite inventive.

This is not implying that this is the case with you and your rescue, but thinking towards the future it is best to not encourage outside links.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

srtiels said:


> *We cant show photos of the other two since they are the main proof of neglect and abuse in the case.*
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Somehow I find this thread distasteful because you are posting possibly libelous comments in regards to someone that is not on the forum, or even aware that you are publicly talking about the situation with him and the birds. This person is unable to comment, defend, or dispute what is posted. We are only hearing one side of the story....which also make me skeptical of if we re getting unbiased information.



I understand your point, I have only posted a photo of Rico since he is not a part of the trial. Rico belongs to birdline, and we can voice his story. His former owner will always remain nameless. When there are storys of animal abuse and neglect in newpapers its the story and facts. Not the owners opinion. Because neglect and abuse are exactly what they are, there is no way around it. No excuses, no and ifs or buts. Originally, I was not going to explain all aspects. But when questions pop up, leaving them unaswered would have brought suspicion.*


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

srtiels said:


> *Added a link to Nina's story;*
> ------------------------
> 
> My apologies, but I deleted a link. Why, because it mentions fees, and allowing you to post links that lead to a solicitation of funds or fees set president (sp) to other that many come on with a phony sob story or whatever and sympathizing members to send money. I've seen this on other forums, and several of these people can be quite inventive.
> ...


Dont worry! Its quite alright, I understand the dangers of scammers across the web. Its all for safety.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know this is _a little_ off topic, but how is user Robbert's bird doing? I know it was supposed to go through quarantine at your place. Do you have any updates on him? It was a gorgeous bird.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

I would also love to know how "footy" is doing


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Hes currently in Foster care and doing great! He will be up for guardianship soon.
Man am I glad Cloe(Roomate) got his TC Account up and running, or else we may of never brought in the tiel. We do recommend Talk cockatiels & Talkbudgies to all owners who want quality opinions and help for their birds.

Edit: Sorry pressed enter too fast!

As of now, Footy is learning to become more social. She trusts people more now, learned tosteo up and come out on her own. We also discoverred she is a chronic egg layer. She has a infertile clutch right now, egg binding is a huge worry since she is still on a all seed diet. Footy is slowly accepting new foods, all will go well


----------

